# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Masters of Ixtehcoatl - by Shall Teclex

## Ilanthar

*Masters of Ixtehcoatl*


*Created in : Photoshop*

*Review*
Echoing with the talent of her successful challenge entry from last July, Shall Teclex offered us this time in the October challenge "Photography-Cartography", a superb map based on a landscape picture.
With its pictorials and unique color palette, this map is once again an invitation to adventure. Who wouldn't picture a story in this incredible yuan-ti place, full of creative detailed buildings with evocative names, its protective guardian statues and of course, the superb Aztec styled yuan-tis of the frame.

*Finished Map*
*WIP Challenge Thread*

----------


## Gidde

Congrats on the CC Shall Teclex! Very well deserved  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

I would call it a Masterpiece of Ixtehcoatl!  Congrats

----------


## Wingshaw

Well done Shall! Very well-deserved award  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats Shall! This is an awesome map, so original, and well deserving of the CC Award.

----------


## Kellerica

More than deserved award! Congratulations to Shall, this map is truly mind-blowing.

----------


## SteffenBrand

Well deserved, it truly is a masterpiece! Congratulations! =)

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Very well deserved award! Congrats Shall!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blaede

Very nice!

----------


## MistyBeee

Congrats Shall Teclex !!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

An outstanding map and selection for a CC award! Well done and well deserved Shall.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Agree, very well deserved!

----------


## Shall Teclex

Oh... I just saw snakes on this plane  :Very Happy: 

Having a map selected as Cartographers' Choice by the people I admire so much is not just a tremendous honor, it makes me drunk with joy. And to be completely honest, it's not just because of this award; the creative synergy between people that happens during the Challenges is like a magical potion to me - it inspires me to brainstorm freely, to create easily, to work like crazy, and to enjoy myself like a kid. It's like having a month long beach party with the coolest coworkers I can imagine  :Smile: 

So, thank you, cartographers, not just for this marvelous award, but for being the most awesome fellowship in all worlds!

...and now I really wish to host a party for everyone here... :Idea:

----------


## V1G1LANC3

Far cry, to  keep that perspective consistent would be a challenge. Well done!

----------


## Kat

The detail on the edges is great. I love the colours you used in this.

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

I saw your map from the main scroll and was intrigued.

No one every touches on ancient Mexico, or on the natives and culture of that area. It is especially rare for RPG/fantasy map.
Good job.

----------


## AliceBlackBow

Excellent work!!

----------


## Solanchi

Your landscapes are really inspirational!  :Smile:

----------


## jaceface

Great work! Love the architecture.

----------

